# Adductor Canal & Obturator Nerve Blocks



## meganrveach (Feb 21, 2013)

Anesthesiologist stated placed Bilateral Adductor Canal continuous cath Nerve Block and a Bilateral Obturator nerve block, single shot.  These were for post op pain management only. How do I bill for both blocks?


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 21, 2013)

64450 x2
or
64450
64450-51


----------



## meganrveach (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, that was the way I was leaning towards but wasn't for certain!


----------



## BwitchyCoder (May 4, 2016)

_"Anesthesiologist stated placed Bilateral Adductor Canal continuous cath Nerve Block and a Bilateral Obturator nerve block, single shot. These were for post op pain management only. How do I bill for both blocks?"_

Just saw this and must add...
 A "Bilateral Adductor Canal *continuous* *cath*" would be *64449*. 
64450 is for a block.


----------



## dwaldman (May 7, 2016)

AMA CPT Assistant came out with the below in 2014.
November 2014 page 14

Frequently Asked Questions:Surgery: Nervous System

Question: What is the correct CPT code to report for adductor canal single shot injection for a pain block? 

Answer:The adductor canal pain block for a single shot would be reported with code 64447, Injection, anesthetic agent; femoral nerve, single. 

Question: What is the correct CPT code for adductor canal continuous catheter pain block? 

Answer:Code 64448, Injection, anesthetic agent; femoral nerve, continuous infusion by catheter (including catheter placement), would be reported when a continuous infusion is performed and a catheter is used.


----------

